
Portland's prosperity bypasses many - gohrt
http://www.oregonlive.com/business/index.ssf/2016/09/amid_portlands_prosperity_some.html
======
jimmywanger
Yeah. If the properity is passing you by and you're getting priced out, you
have to move. Simple as that.

It's not a particularly kind thing to say, but it is what it is. Can't afford
a car anymore? Sell it. Can't afford a city anymore? Move.

And before anybody says that some people can't afford to move, that's why you
have to save money. Immigrants, who get by on far lower wages than we do,
manage to save enough money to make it to America. Having savings allows you
to preemptively avoid problems like this instead of being forced to take the
problems as they come.

------
diet_cookies
People without applicable skills having trouble in a modern economy. Regret
over not buying something expensive when it was cheap. In other news, water is
wet.

